# Hankley final details



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

Hopefully everyone has seen the draw, but in case they have not could someone kindly add to this thread.

*Details for the day* :

*Registration from 07.30 *followed by bacon rolls, tea/coffee.

*Shotgun start at 08.30* Do not be late otherwise you will miss some holes. If you are driving out to your tee allow an extra ten minutes extra.

*Lunch *is a two course carvery, and you will need to shower and change. Towels are provided by the club. Smart casual is fine. We anticiapte lunch will start around 13.30

*Prize giving* will be around 14.30, so hopefully everyone can get away before the local rush hour.

Golf will be an individual stableford, full handicap*. if you can not score on a hole pick up, and also play ready golf.* We will be playing off the yellow tees, so a bit of a relief for some of us after Tandridge ! Do not take trollies into the heather, and I recommend you make plenty of noise, stamp your feet in the heather to frighten off the adders.

Cards, as per Tandridge. One card for every player, that must be signed by the marker and player. We don't want to see four scores on one card, as LincolnQuaker will file it in the bin.

*Please bring a raffle prize, bottle, golf balls etc, if you did not play at Tandridge.*

As we got such a good deal to play Hankley, normal green fee without any food is Â£125, we can afford to be generous. Monies made on the day will go 100% to the Help For Heroes charity.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 28241

Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2019)

Will just add to this

Cost for the comp and raffle will be Â£20

To be paid on the day in cash please. @Captainron and myself will be collecting the cash. 

This will all go to H4H 

We have prizes for top 5 places plus nearest the pins plus longest drives. 

Comp will be a full handicap stableford. 

Also for the raffle we have a couple of big star prizes ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Worst case scenario that thereâ€™s thunder/lightning in the morning, is there any chance of pushing the tee-times forward til it has passed? Or will we all get a voucher to come back and play it or just a â€œtough luckâ€, but thanks for the cash?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2019)

Just seen the forecast, good luck tomorrow chaps â˜”ðŸŒ§ï¸


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 23, 2019)

Do any kind souls who are maybe going home between tandridge and Hankley have a spare wedge laying around?

I thought I could maybe be seve and get by with just a 48, but Seve I am not!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do any kind souls who are maybe going home between tandridge and Hankley have a spare wedge laying around?

I thought I could maybe be seve and get by with just a 48, but Seve I am not!
		
Click to expand...

What loft are you looking for Dave?  I may have 1... or 2... or...


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 23, 2019)

Any  in the 50-60 range would be fab ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Any  in the 50-60 range would be fab ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Will make a very effective lightning conductor.
Really hope the forecast improves for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Any  in the 50-60 range would be fab ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort something out; you okay with 3" over, jumbo grips & telegraph pole shafts Seve?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Will make a very effective lightning conductor.
Really hope the forecast improves for you guys tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You not playing? I was looking forward to seeing your shot maker skills out of wet heather, laden down in wet waterproofs. Presume you are working or do you simply go wrinkly in the wet


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 23, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll sort something out; you okay with 3" over, jumbo grips & telegraph pole shafts Seve?  

Click to expand...

I'll make sure I wear high heals


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You not playing? I was looking forward to seeing your shot maker skills out of wet heather, laden down in wet waterproofs. Presume you are working or do you simply go wrinkly in the wet
		
Click to expand...

Working although seeing as I had to withdraw after 12 holes today, I wouldnâ€™t be there anyway.

Ernie the Hernia playing up ðŸ˜«


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Working although seeing as I had to withdraw after 12 holes today, I wouldnâ€™t be there anyway.

Ernie the Hernia playing up ðŸ˜«
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that pal. Look after yourself. ANy plans to have the surgery and get it fixed?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 23, 2019)

Will see how it settles, really do not want any more surgery.

Itâ€™s an incisional hernia from the kidney removal a couple of years ago.

Ho hum


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Will see how it settles, really do not want any more surgery.

Itâ€™s an incisional hernia from the kidney removal a couple of years ago.

Ho hum
		
Click to expand...

When are you opening the Fragger ward? Might as well name it after you given the time spent. Hope it sorts itself as you really need some good fortune and more importantly good health. Get well and take it easy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2019)

Iâ€™m here and if the practice green is anything to go by we wonâ€™t be playing much golf. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™m here and if the practice green is anything to go by we wonâ€™t be playing much golf. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

That's a real shame - hope it improves dramatically.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 24, 2019)

Iâ€™m hoping if we go out itâ€™s a bit later than 8.30, currently stuck on the M40 with an ETA of 08:35. Traffic is horrendous with this rain.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			That's a real shame - hope it improves dramatically.
		
Click to expand...

Remarkably it did; we got out and played 18 with barely any rain. Considering the weather we drove down through and the water on the greens it was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Dando (Sep 24, 2019)

SO glad we hung about this this morning despite the monsoon as the course was superb and so was the food
Thanks to my ppâ€™s - both Paulâ€™s and Jakob for a thoroughly enjoyable round.
Another good round off the tee with the driver saw me collect 37 points which was nice!
A big thanks to Glyn, Cameron, Richart and the other helpers for another 2 great days of golfing.
Where are we going in 2020?


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Iâ€™m here and if the practice green is anything to go by we wonâ€™t be playing much golf. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Good call. I told you Hankley had a micro climate but would you listen ?


----------



## paddyc (Sep 24, 2019)

Just got back home after really good day at Hankley. Looked like there was no chance of getting out  after the monsoon this morning but the course. stood up to it superbly. a cracking track and must go back sometime. Big thanks to Cam,Glyn and Rich for their great work again and to playing partners Sandy. Jan and Julian and Stan the Jack Russell impeccably behaved apart fron occasional half hearted growl on the downswing!!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 24, 2019)

Great course, apologies for leaving before prize giving, just made it back. Thanks to @Foxholer for an enjoyable day and well played.


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2019)

Thought we were going to miss out on playing one of my favourite courses but incredibly the rain slowed down and then stopped and 18 holes in pleasant conditions ensued.
Great way to round off the last GM Meet of the year for me.
Even had a pretty clear drive back via Newbury and the A34.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 25, 2019)

I just wanted to echo what others have already said. We played Tandridge (badly) on the Monday and were planning on staying over locally,  but had a crisis at work and I had to go home straight after lunch on the Monday.

It should have been just over 90 mins to Hankley from home but it took us 3.5 hours with rain and traffic! My guest and I agreed that if we had known it was going to take that long, combined with rubbish forecast we probably would have stayed at home. How glad am I that we made the effort to get back! 

I still can't believe it cleared and we managed 18 holes with only a couple of showers, the course was absolutely stunning and I played so much better than at Tandridge. Having been a long time lurker on the forum it was good to finally get to an event and meet some forum members in person. And I'm already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 25, 2019)

Huge congrats to the the guys who arranged the meet , to raise Â£16k is a truly fantastic achievement to be very proud of.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2019)

Simonsmh said:



			I just wanted to echo what others have already said. We played Tandridge (badly) on the Monday and were planning on staying over locally,  but had a crisis at work and I had to go home straight after lunch on the Monday.

It should have been just over 90 mins to Hankley from home but it took us 3.5 hours with rain and traffic! My guest and I agreed that if we had known it was going to take that long, combined with rubbish forecast we probably would have stayed at home. How glad am I that we made the effort to get back!

I still can't believe it cleared and we managed 18 holes with only a couple of showers, the course was absolutely stunning and I played so much better than at Tandridge. Having been a long time lurker on the forum it was good to finally get to an event and meet some forum members in person. And I'm already looking forward to the next one!
		
Click to expand...

Always good to have some new forumers on the days Simon.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 25, 2019)

Once again a thoroughly successful 2 days and a very good total raised for HFH.

Thanks to all the players that paid for the rounds where money went towards the total.

Thanks to anyone that donated a round or a prize that could be auctioned for money that could help raise money towards the total.
There are some very generous people out there.

The 70 or 80 plus players should be thanked for there generosity in giving up there time,taking time off work,leaving loved ones at home it really wouldnâ€™t be a success without us.

Thanks to Bigfoot and Crow for there company Sunday I really enjoyed that round.

Thanks to Martin,Mike and Steve for Monday nice to play with you for the first time.
Really impressed with Tegsi game once you learn to relax mate you will get that handicap down.

Lastly thanks to Stu and Dave for the laughs and banter couldnâ€™t have asked for better company.

Mark (Radbourne) If you do read this I hope to see you somewhere in the near future.

Congrats to the winners on both days they were great scores on Trickey courses.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 25, 2019)

Crow said:



			Thought we were going to miss out on playing one of my favourite courses but incredibly the rain slowed down and then stopped and 18 holes in pleasant conditions ensued.
Great way to round off the last GM Meet of the year for me.
Even had a pretty clear drive back via Newbury and the A34.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear the route worked out for you


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 25, 2019)

Great couple of days! Thanks to everyone involved!
Tandridge had I think the best greens Iâ€™ve played on, ran soo true. Loved them...despite my seven 3putts... mainly from leaving above the hole or not playing enough break!
Played decent in patches, but struggled committing to some shots which lead to some poor holes. Never showcased more than the long 14th down the hill, great drive down the middle, 130 in....ended up with a 7!  Was great playing Badger, GG26 and Pokerjoke, cheers guys!
Loved Hankley Common also, hit the driver well all day but was struggling with my 40-80 yard non full shot approaches which I seemed to have quite a few of. Plus struggled getting the pace on the greens after Tandridge. Again a great bunch of guys to play with though Arthur, George and including the legend that is Glyn.... the secret bandit!

Canâ€™t wait until the next event!

Well done everyone!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 26, 2019)

Couple of great days golf and the weather even played ball, if what touch and go at Hankley for a short while. 

Some good golf played at Hankley despite the early conditions, but the company was good, the banter was as usual a micky taking riot, Cheers Tony and Stu. Shame Mark had to leave as shortly after the 4th the weather was brilliant.

Ironically I won the wet weather Footjoy raffle prize, could've done with them at the start.

Thank you to all the organisers, till next year.


----------

